# Instrument Mechanic/Technnician



## iflyrcheli (May 11, 2013)

I m a Journeyman Instrument Mechanic holding Red Seal certificate with 8 years in maintenance and construction experience in process plant but I have not work in Instrumentation field for over 15 years and would like to get back to Instrumentation field. 

I currently attending PLC and Electronics Theory(AC)circuit classes just to get more knowledge to get myself ready.

Does anyone has any leads that can help me get a job in instrumentation job?
prefer in California. If not other state is acceptable.

thank you!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I cannot help you with your question but I can welcome you to the forum and bump your post


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

iflyrcheli said:


> I m a Journeyman Instrument Mechanic holding Red Seal certificate with 8 years in maintenance and construction experience in process plant but I have not work in Instrumentation field for over 15 years and would like to get back to Instrumentation field.
> 
> I currently attending PLC and Electronics Theory(AC)circuit classes just to get more knowledge to get myself ready.
> 
> ...


You can actually get CEET Instrumentation Certification without a degree if you can get somebody to sponsor you. An Engineer can write the letter saying that your demonstration of knowledge and work experience qualifies your ability to sit at examination.

Without a CEET it might be hard to break back into the field.


----------



## iflyrcheli (May 11, 2013)

Thank you! Introyble,:thumbup:

The thing is i don't know any Engineer that know me well enough in this trade. I used to work as a Journeyman Instrument Mechanic in Canada but not in US. I believe there are shutdown job here and there in US that need people to work or a local union in instrumentation or electrical field. Just that i don't have those information.


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

iflyrcheli said:


> Thank you! Introyble,:thumbup:
> 
> The thing is i don't know any Engineer that know me well enough in this trade. I used to work as a Journeyman Instrument Mechanic in Canada but not in US. I believe there are shutdown job here and there in US that need people to work or a local union in instrumentation or electrical field. Just that i don't have those information.


 
When I was young , many years ago :laughing:, I used to buy the Industrial Hot Sheet. You familiar with it?


----------



## iflyrcheli (May 11, 2013)

Wow! This is the first time I heard of this "Industrial Hot Sheet". Thanks for the lead. :laughing:


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

Well, I have been increasingly less assuming with age. Wont explain why:laughing:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

If you have that experience you could start by taking the ISA CCST Level 1 test.


----------

